
Vox-Recode Partnership - nickelcitymario
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/1/18518885/vox-recode-partnership
======
nickelcitymario
> The future of technology is a political story. The future of politics is a
> technological story. If we’re going to understand the changing world around
> us, the old coverage silos no longer make sense. And so we’re breaking them
> down. Recode and Vox are joining forces.

I'm not sure this is a good thing. I enjoy Vox as much as anyone, but I enjoy
it with a grain of salt. As the fine folks at Epsilon Theory like to point
out, Vox is an explainer of news. They make no attempt at being objective.

I suppose Recode has never really pretended to be objective either, but their
focus has been simply on "asking the hard questions" (as the saying goes) to
tech leaders. This didn't strike me as a particularly political thing.

Now every story from Recode is going to be a more or less unofficially left-
wing/liberal story.

(For the record, I'm a left-wing liberal, too. I just like my news to be as
objective as possible. The "other side" often has a point, and I like to hear
it when they do.)

